

Show HN: website screenshot for dummies. Shotsrv.com - ibudiallo

This is my side project. I recently was in need of a screenshot service and most of them were un reliable. Those that worked were expensive. So I created my own:<p>Http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shotsrv.com<p>Your feedback is much appreciated.
======
bjourne
Most of the crappy screenshot services are expensive or filled with spammy ads
because the bandwidth and processing power to serve the screenshots is not
cheap. Wont the same thing happen with your service too if it becomes popular?
TANSTAAFL

------
bwh2
With the rise of responsive websites, you may want to accept viewport
parameters or at least identify which viewport you're screenshotting at.

~~~
ibudiallo
That's interesting, I will add it to my features list.

------
Robby2012
Why when I write a link to try out Shotsrv an image appears that says "No
images, deal with it!" ???

~~~
ibudiallo
oh wow, i guess i forgot to remove my dev images from testing :) i apologize
for that.

